# Unbelievable video shot last night: Open Brain coral eating Azure Damselfish



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

Last night I witnessed one of the strangest events ever to have happened in my saltwater aquarium.
I've got an Open Brain Coral (Trachyphyllia geoffroyi) that have been in the tank since its beginning. In the last month I had two fish (Royal Gramma and Clown) disappear on me for no apparent reason. Imagine my surprise when I discovered a fish, my Azure Damselfish (Chrysiptera hemicyanea) stuck on the brain coral.










You can view the video of this here: 




Here are additional videos of what happened next:






Pom-Pom crab joined the party





The Finale





Apparently what happened is that I fed the corals first, the damsel must've gone after some leftover food stuck on the brain coral and got stung by the coral. By the time I noticed this it was too late.

Apparently this is a very rare occurrence. You can find out more about my aquarium here: http://www.aquaticlog.com/showcase/dashboard.htm?aquariumId=1


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, poor fish!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that's crazy. Sorry that it ate the damsel.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

look at it this way, At least you wont have to catch that little SOB when it becomes a douch bag.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

So what's your plan with the coral now? Give em some more expensive 
Feeder fish! Lolz!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Was thinking the same thing....that gets to be an expensive food bill.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

one of my chromis disappeared maybe it got eaten by my RBTA

if you are losing that many fish to that coral I think you need to get rid of the coral or put it somewhere the fish can't get to it or something. If you have to keep replacing fish your going to go broke.


----------

